# Solved: Excel won't open properly



## nivek6230 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All 

Can someone please help me, when I start with a new worksheet it opens without any problems. But after I save the file and close it and open it again excel opens but it doesn't show the worksheet,no error message. Then I have to right click and browse till I find the file, after that it only shows the worksheet.

I have tried repairing office with the installation CD.

Please help

Office XP Version 2002
XP Pro - SP3


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

nivek6230 said:


> But after I save the file and close it and open it again excel opens but it doesn't show the worksheet,no error message.


What do you mean by "open it again", are you double clicking the newly created Excel file, or just open Excel application from start or any where it's on your system?


----------



## nivek6230 (Aug 1, 2007)

Then I save & close the file, The image below show what happens when I double click on it to open the file.

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=134968&stc=1&d=1215777691

And the only way to open the file now is to right click go to OPEN, browse to find the file.

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=134969&stc=1&d=1215777853


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you tried Rightclick, open with ...


----------



## nivek6230 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've tried but it gives the following error message


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,
Maybe you svaed it without an extension by inadvertedly added a dot after the name?
If you open Excel and look under the Menu option Window?

Just a thought


----------



## nivek6230 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Keebellah

I have loads of other excel files which are also not opening as they should.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have problems with loading excel in general, it could also mean that your file associations are messed up in the registry.
Another option is to check the XLSTART folder if there is no file set there.
Maybe you saved something in that folder and it works like an auto_open.
Let me know


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Open a new workbook and then click *TOOLS >> OPTIONS >> GENERAL TAB >> *Then uncheck "Ignore other Applications"

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## nivek6230 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Rollin, U'r a life saver!!!


----------

